# Fine Woodworking Free Download



## Tommyt654 (Apr 5, 2009)

Free download Lonnie Birds Complete guide to routers for just a name and e-mail address which I just gave them bougus ones to avoid the spam, Guide to Routers eBook - Fine Woodworking


----------



## jw2170 (Jan 24, 2008)

Thanks Tommy.

I already have a subscription, so I might try it.


----------



## BrianS (Nov 7, 2004)

Thanks Tommy!!


----------



## Jack Wilson (Mar 14, 2010)

Hey, thanks, I got mine!


----------



## Tommyt654 (Apr 5, 2009)

Pretty good read and free to boot


----------



## KenBee (Jan 1, 2011)

Darn...I bought the book at full price a year or so ago. Actually it was the first router related book I bought and have since bought 3 or 4 more that deals specifically with the router only.


----------



## LitchfieldHills (Dec 19, 2011)

Thanks!


----------



## Frank Lee (Nov 29, 2008)

*responce ??*



Tommyt654 said:


> Free download Lonnie Birds Complete guide to routers for just a name and e-mail address which I just gave them bougus ones to avoid the spam, Guide to Routers eBook - Fine Woodworking


 can't recieve the download for some. It goes fine up to the request to Download and just dies there -- any suggestions ?:sad:


----------



## LitchfieldHills (Dec 19, 2011)

I have not reached 10 posts yet, so I can not provide direct URL links, but maybe someone else can.


----------



## Jack Wilson (Mar 14, 2010)

Frank Lee said:


> can't recieve the download for some. It goes fine up to the request to Download and just dies there -- any suggestions ?:sad:


Hey Frank, PM me.


----------



## Tommyt654 (Apr 5, 2009)

Anyone else having problems with the download?


----------



## unforgiven (Nov 20, 2011)

awesome!!!

just downloaded it no problems.

thanks for the link.


----------



## jw2170 (Jan 24, 2008)

Tommyt654 said:


> Anyone else having problems with the download?



When i went to download, I was presented with a blank page for a couple of minutes. Went into the other room for a sip of red wine and when I came back the download was complete, It must take a few minutes to download.:dance3:


----------



## Tommyt654 (Apr 5, 2009)

Still available for those who might have missed it


----------



## 2bigfeet (Mar 3, 2011)

Good find. Thanks Tom.

I put in [email protected] downloaded no problem.


----------



## Tommyt654 (Apr 5, 2009)

Here's a link for a direct download , http://www.finewoodworking.com/assets/downloads/Router_book_077988.pdf


----------



## The Warthog (Nov 29, 2010)

Damn! I bought the book a year or so ago.


----------



## Tommyt654 (Apr 5, 2009)

1 more time before it goes away for good , better get it while its still available for free.


----------



## Scotch (Jul 27, 2011)

*Excellent Resource!*

I downloaded on my iPad and was able to upload to both iBooks & Dropbox.

Much thanks the referral!


----------



## senior guy (Nov 9, 2011)

Thanks Tommyt654 for the free download of Lonnie Birds guide to routers .


----------



## fatcontroller72 (Nov 19, 2010)

*Great freebie.*

Many thanks Tommy -looks a good one.


----------



## AxlMyk (Jun 13, 2006)

It's 23 meg in size, so it'll take a bit to download.


----------



## Chris_L (Sep 15, 2011)

Thanks Tommy. I'm trying to absorb as much as I possibly can as I start out and my quick view showed that this will be some interesting reading for me.


----------

